# question on sig recoil springs



## 45man (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello
I have a couple of sig P220's,The carry model 3.9"barrel is Red painted recoil spring full size 4.4" barrel P220 has a green color. 
Does anyone know how many different colors they use and the weights they represent? 
thanks


----------



## zonie77 (Apr 28, 2010)

Take a look at Wolff gunsprings.

Springs for SIG-SAUER (SIGARMS) P-220 Semi-Auto Pistols


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

The last Sig springs I bought from Wolff were single-strand springs and not the multi-strand springs that Sig sells. I was not happy with them. Order OEM spring from Sig....you will like them much better.


----------



## Mr Clever Trousers (Mar 24, 2011)

*I'm a newbie*

This seemed like the right thread to hopefully get an answer to my question. I'm the new owner of a P226 TacOpts and while cleaning today after the range I noticed that one end of the recoil spring was red. Should that be there or could it possibly be rust? Thanks in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## Mr Clever Trousers (Mar 24, 2011)

This forum is a bit of a bust.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

SIG Recoil Spring Colors

Multi-strand springs:
White P229 (9mm)
Green P220 (45), P226 (357/40), P250 full size (357/40, 45)
Red P220 Compact, Carry
Orange P226 (9mm), P250 full size (9mm)
Blue P229 (357/40), P250C (357/40)

Flat-coil springs:
Silver P239 (9mm), SP2022 (9mm), SP2009, P250C (9mm)
Blue P239 (357/40), P245, SP2340, SP2022 (357/40)

Sorry, don't know the weights.

Re: bit of a bust.
Yes, there's less traffic here, but it's kinder and more often actually SIG related than elsewhere.


----------



## Mr Clever Trousers (Mar 24, 2011)

Captain, thank you for the response. I am a regular on a few different (non gun related) forums that are much busier so I guess I am spoiled. Again thank you for your answer.


----------



## BroMoney (May 13, 2011)

It's not rust....I have a P226R / STAINLESS and the narrow end is painted orange (closest to trigger when placed on recoil spring guide)


----------

